# Ibs, maybe....



## Brahd (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi. On and off over the last couple years, I've had abdominal tightness, etc, being backed up, or poopin like a trooper. Generally the tightness has always settled down after a good work out on the porcelain pedestal, sometimes needing the help of laxatives if I'm especially backed up. I was still eating a lot of chilli and drinking mostly spirits and wine, occasionally beer, but mostly white wine or vodka when I'd drink, I would occasionally get backed up, but I guess the chilli would counter act the constipation. Again, I'd get a bit of tightness but generally it'd settle. Through that time, I didn't eat a lot of breads and never really ate much pasta. Anyways, over the last couple years I have gradually developed an allergy to sulphites. Especially preservative 220 which they use in sauces, wines, and some spices etc. I have suffered migraines since I was a child, I'm 34 now, and have always had several coffees a day, about 2-3 which keeps it in check, just occasionally getting a migraine once or twice a year. I walk most days, my job is fairly active, and it eat relatively well. Never been a big red meat fan, so it was always minimal in my diet. Anyways after a bad break up, and lots of stress, I now also suffer a bit of anxiety, Mostly in crowds or new situations, but it's never stopped me, I deal with it and move on. I started dating a new girl about a year and a half ago, and since then my diet has changed. I drink mostly beer and red wine, or was, and eat a bit more red meat than I ever have, a lot more cheese, that sort of thing, as well as grilled chicken and veges etc. anyways, gradually over the last few months the flare ups have been a little more regular, then about 3 weeks ago, I had a bad migraine, the first one I've had with vomiting etc, for a couple years, had the migraine hangover for about 4 days, it does happen, but since then, I've had increased ibs symptoms. I've had more backing up, mine is usually constipation and bloating, relieved when I poop, needing to go, but nothing happening, gassy, both ends, and feeling the abdominal bloating which settles down after pooping several times, with the help of a laxative if needed. I've not had chilli for about 2 weeks now, and I've cut out beer, as I realised that I'd get that bloated feeling after beer, I've cut out white bread, and red meat and am sticking to veges, fish, chicken, and soups with no gluten, etc. I've also been drinking mint green tea, or twinings peppermint tea.
Whilst I still get the bloating around, or leading up to poop time, it has settled down quite a bit, I stand for work, and so by the end of the day, it's a little uncomfy, but as soon as I have some tea, etc, it all settles down again. It's halved the symptoms with the small changes so far, added with a bit of stretching, but since the migraine, it's really shifted gear. I'm going to the dr on Thursday to get it checked out, and see if it is ibs, but all I've read seems to point to it. By the way, hi !!!


----------



## Brahd (Sep 22, 2014)

Does this sound like ibs to anyone? I have the cramps, urgency, bloating, etc. reactions to foods, beer, etc. just curious


----------



## Brahd (Sep 22, 2014)

So, at drs today. He thinks it is ibs. I'm on a lax/fibre granule which is like eating plastic, buscopan to settle things, plus he put me on Zoloft to try and make me less anxious and a bit more balanced. I go back in 10 days to see how I go. Plus sticking with peppermint tea . Tonight, feels all bloated like I have gas stuck. Plus also, tonight I have random back muscles twitching, lots of warm bubbles. Didn't get dizzy today which was good, but I have to come off coffee, which I scared will increase the frequency of migraines.


----------



## Mklinefelter (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi! I wouldn't take Fiber!! Get Myralax!!! Fiber will bloat you to high heaven!! Ask the doctor for Dicyclomine; I take it 4x's a day and Myrlax before bed. Alcohol is bad, I used to drink a lot until I figured out how bad it was actually hurting me. Getting put on Zoloft is good because stress is the ROOT of the cause. Try not to stress and just know there are other people out there with this. Mine is so bad that I'm filing for disability. Oh and use Charcol Caps for bloating/gas. I'm a pro at this stuff. I have been dealing with it for about 10-15 yrs. It doesn't go away. The sooner that you know this, the more you will focus on what your body can't and can handle. Chilli?? LOL I'm a coffee drinker and that cleans me out in the morning but you are brave with Chilli!! LOL














Lemme know if yah ever need anything!!


----------



## Brahd (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey. Thanks. Yeah, the normacol has a natural laxative. It works, but I'm not sure about it. The buscopan caused the dizziness. Haven't been taking it, been no dizziness. I'm staying away from chilli. I miss it, but never realised it was hurting me. As for alcohol, it'll be white wine on occasion. It doesn't seem to bother me . I'll look into the charcoal caps, cos the buscopan doesn't agree with me. Thank you.


----------



## Mklinefelter (Sep 5, 2014)

You're welcome! And also drink plenty of water. I try to drink at least 3- 20 oz bottles of water. Check into Aloe Juice too! It has Aloe pulp to make things glide a little better. I love it! They have different flavors. Drink it with meals and water with every meal.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Please read my post in the Stories section - how I found relief after 25 years of IBS.

It just might apply to more than a few people here with all the classic IBS miseries.


----------



## Brahd (Sep 22, 2014)

Aloe juice is really tasty. Had some yesterday.


----------

